# Boots Getting Wet inside?



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I have the same problem. I wear a regular sock and my feet sweat so by the end of the day my boots are wet. It doens't really bother me in the early season, I'm able to stay warm.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Very good chance it's just snow kicking up into your boot...also, there are certain parts on top of the boot where snow/water can get in...I have the same problem, but I think it's mainly because it's slush season.


----------



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)

I think it's the socks man. Basic cotton athletic socks will absorb moisture and hold it in. That's why your socks are getting soaked. Proper snow (ski, snowboarding, whichever) are usually made from wool, or a blend of substitutes for wool, which wicks moisture away. They're not perfect, but you won't have that saturated sopping wet feeling.

Also, feel free to yank out the liners out of the boots so they dry faster.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah, ima have to try to get some snowboarding socks next season and hopefully they don't get soaked lol. does ne know if they help with heel hold ne? cause after some real bumpy slush runs i start getting heel lift, and have to really crank down on my liners to get it to stop, and even then i still get a tiny bit of lift, ne solutions?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Your boots too big.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i have 10.5s and 10s really are too small for my feet, keep in mind these boots have had two good seasons on em, and i have a feeling that the heel holder has just lost it's shape, but i was just wondering if ne1 has had snowboard socks help w/heel lift?


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

snowboard socks or not. if water is getting on top of your boots its going to get wet. slush season


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

twin89 said:


> i have 10.5s and 10s really are too small for my feet, keep in mind these boots have had two good seasons on em, and i have a feeling that the heel holder has just lost it's shape, but i was just wondering if ne1 has had snowboard socks help w/heel lift?


A 10 and a 10.5 in that boot are the exact same. Like I said boots too big and packed out now.


----------

